
Facebook Is About to Launch Their First Social VR App - petethomas
http://www.roadtovr.com/facebook-launch-first-social-vr-app/
======
swalsh
I know Facebook bought the Rift for this purpose, but you'd think Facebook
would see more benefit by being cross platform. Seems really weird to me to be
only on the Rift.

